# Take care of walking stick



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Caught one and was wondering how to keep it. Help please!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a link to a care sheet. Should help.

http://www.projects.ex.ac.uk/bugclub/sticks.html

It's crazy how long some species can take to hatch out. Two months to a year.


----------



## Asa (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

